# Best Sausages



## Laconic (Dec 8, 2019)

Hi I buy mine from Marks and Spencer 97% Pork, wondering where I can get other high meat content ones?


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 8, 2019)

Tesco Finest British Pork Sausages are amazing, check the likes of Aldi and Lidl too as they stock some right little gems, I'd let you know about any finds in Lidl but English and Scottish stores stock different produce in certain areas like best of Scotland etc so if your not in Scotland there's no point me checking and getting back to you lol xx


----------



## chaoticcar (Dec 8, 2019)

Asda finest leek and black pepper pork sausages 0.5 % carb and yummy
  Carol


----------



## MikeyBikey (Dec 8, 2019)

I like the German Bockwurst and Bratwurst. They are 99% meat. Worst wurst in my opinion are the Walls and Richmond ones - really nasty!


----------



## Drummer (Dec 8, 2019)

My local coop have sausages less than 2 percent carbs which are quite tasty, not peppery.


----------



## zoombapup (Dec 9, 2019)

I second the recommend for Asda. They do a pretty high meat variety of Lincolnshire that I recommend.


----------



## Edgar (Dec 10, 2019)

I like Tesco Chicken Sausages. Really meaty and usually two packs for £3!


----------



## Laconic (Feb 10, 2020)

Tried the Asda leek and Pepper ok, but much prefer the M&S ones.
Pity there’s it a Tesco near not into online shopping


----------



## nonethewiser (Feb 10, 2020)

Recommend Aldi Pork & Bramley Apple sausage, tasty as owt, something like 3g carbs each.


----------



## Contused (Feb 11, 2020)

nonethewiser said:


> Recommend Aldi Pork & Bramley Apple sausage, tasty as owt, something like 3g carbs each.


One of our neighbours swears by them. Unfortunately, our Aldi is closed for refurbishment and expansion, but we'll catch up with them in a few weeks. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## MikeTurin (Feb 12, 2020)

The best ones are the fresh ones from a local farmer. Clean stables, I eat their cow sausage raw, because they are tapeworm free.
The supermarket ones, I've found some interesting in Carrefour and Auchan (unfortunately Auchan has closed most of their smallest supermarket and changed name, and now no 'made in France' food is sold.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Feb 12, 2020)

What is the most succulent way to cook sausages.   I love them, but I also absolutely love the German ones.

Also, I was reading that a diabetic should have between 45-60gms carb per meal, and thought this seemed high?


----------



## Pine Marten (Feb 12, 2020)

We usually buy Heck bangers from Morrisons or Waitrose (97% meat and 1.4g carbs for 2 grilled) which are nice. I usually do them in the oven, or fry them. 

As to the quoted 45-60 carbs per meal, this is too much for me - I have about 100 per day split into breakfast, lunch and dinner, with the odd snack.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Feb 12, 2020)

I have never put it to the test, but I think for me to have 45-60g per meal would be too much.  I think although it seems to be an average, we are all different.


----------

